# Hissing sounds while driving



## cclane (Jul 22, 2016)

Hello,

I'm new to this site and I need some help. I have a 2013 Cruze 1.4L turbo that has recently started giving me issues. The car started surging on me during acceleration. It doesn't do it all the time but when it does the rpm's go up and I have to let them wind back down before taking back off again. A few days after it started I noticed a hissing sounds that can only be heard while driving. I've tried revving up in the driveway and also putting it on stands and putting it in gear, still can't hear it unless I'm driving under a load.

Check engine light came on with following codes:

P1101 - Intake air flow system performance
P0101- MAF senor signal range/performance
P0172- Long term fuel trim multiplicative min value, air/fuel too rich
P0299 - Turbo / super charger underboost

Has anyone else seen this? I was going to start with the MAF sensor but the hissing sounds has got me confused. Can't find a vacuum leak, not visibly.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

How many miles? Your car is definitely still under power train warranty, which is most likely to cover this. It may also still be under the B2B warranty (3 yrs/36,000 miles) from date/odomenter at first purchase.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Funny no PCV P0171 I believe. That would account for the hissing. There is a video about a bad PCV on the site and it shows the hissing.


----------



## cclane (Jul 22, 2016)

58,000 miles, I'll check but I'm not sure if I'm still covered under warranty.


----------



## cclane (Jul 22, 2016)

I watched the same video and checked the PVC valve, it appears to be ok.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You have a leak likely post turbo... No real good way to find it. Best way is to put entire thing under 20 PSI pressure. If you find someone to do that for you, make sure the PCV is blocked, and the oil fill is open. Dealer may or may not do this.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

At 58,000 miles you are still under the power train warranty as long as the car isn't a salvage title. Are those codes listed in the order they appeared on the scanner? I ask because I see a possible MAF sensor failure or a leak at the exit of the turbo.


----------



## cclane (Jul 22, 2016)

Yes, that's the exact order of the codes. I've cleared them twice and they come back in the same order each time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cclane said:


> Yes, that's the exact order of the codes. I've cleared them twice and they come back in the same order each time.


In that case I'd start by cleaning the MAF sensor and ensuring it's properly seated, both mechanically and electrically. Next step would be to replace it. The key here is that the first code is the most likely culprit. In your case the first code is reporting an overall problem with the main engine air intake and the second code is reporting a problem with a specific component in that intake. Start with that component.

You may have a problem with your turbo but if the intake air isn't being measured correctly the car won't have a good base to compare against for the turbo's compression ratio.


----------



## cclane (Jul 22, 2016)

I replaced the MAF sensor, still has the issue.


----------



## CRAKZOR (May 18, 2016)

Is your fan on? i had hissing but cleaning out leaves from my cabin air filter fixed that


----------



## CRAKZOR (May 18, 2016)

duble post


----------



## salehoor (Jul 23, 2016)

cclane said:


> I replaced the MAF sensor, still has the issue.


totaly agree
i had same your issue
and it fixed by change MAF SENSOR


----------

